# laser cutter



## totung (Ago 20, 2007)

hola amigos, me surgio esta duda despues de ver un video donde convierten un señalador laser en un laser que de verdad enciende las cosas quitandole solamente el driver.

mi idea es que si se podria hacer algo parecido con un laser de un cd-rom.

esto nos evitaria estar pelando los cables cada vez que vamos a usarlos y en vez de eso solo darle una pasadita con el laser y listo. o cuanto queremos solo pelar una seccion intermedia de un cable o alambre esto ayudaria mucho   

jeje que os parece mi idea???


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 20, 2007)

Respecto a pelar cables con un laser se  me hace tan peligroso como matar ratas con una pistola calibre 22. Sin embaargo eso de usar un laser de cd-rom es interesante.

Esta pagina tiene un ejemplo http://www.felesmagus.com/pages/lasers-howto.html usando  un laser de quemadora de dvd.

Necesitas unas lentes colimadoras que yo no puedo conseguir, pero a ver a quien le sirve.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2007)

CReo que solo funciona con laser de grabadora.


----------



## totung (Ago 21, 2007)

creen que sea mejor este?, que se fabrica a partir de un señalador laser comun:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-laser-llavero-laser-destructor-7753/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

yo lo he hecho con diodo laser de regrabadora de dvd y da resultado. como lente para enfocar use las mismas lentes de la regrabadora. despues mejore el diseño usando lentes de  un puntero tipo llavero que tenia tirado, el resultado fue sencillamente expectacular. eso si, cuidado con las tesiones y las polaridades que asi se me quemo el mio.


----------

